# 89 240sx auto tranny out



## pariah (Aug 16, 2003)

`I got '89 240sx automatic that has a tranny that went out. I've never replaced a tranny be fore and I'm worndering how hard it is to change. The mech wants $2300. the damn thing is worth that much! What do you think fellas? ditch it or repair it?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

pariah said:


> `I got '89 240sx automatic that has a tranny that went out. I've never replaced a tranny be fore and I'm worndering how hard it is to change. The mech wants $2300. the damn thing is worth that much! What do you think fellas? ditch it or repair it?


Personally i think if your going to replace the tranny go with a manual swap unless you dont know how to drive a manual!....do you know how to drive one?...but it's not hard to install a transmission my little brother can do it and i didnt teach him and he is only 14 sooo buy you a transmission go with the manual transmission in my opinion if your gettin a new transmission sure it might take sum stuff like computer work but o well worth it in the long run (IN MY OPINION!!!!)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you know someone with a car lift, just go there and put in a stick tranny.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

do u have another car that you can drive around for now?? if so, i would save up and swap a engine later


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

the next part of the RB swap thread is comeing.....it will cover this!


----------

